# Internet Connection Is Going Wild !!help!!



## slippery (Oct 19, 2003)

Hey, recently I purchased windows XP and I was very pleased with the way it increased the speed and picture on my computer. It was all going good until the internet started acting up. The first day or so the internet was fine, then I'd be talking to my buddies on msn and downloading music on kazaa and then all the sudden the internet was gone.

I went to check on the hardware devices and it said the internet was working fine. I learned that I have to unplug the Terayon thing that the cable plugs into and from that into my computer off and plug it back in, then I would get my connection back.

I HATE IT AND when Im downloading big files that I let go for the night and come the next morning to see that it shut off 2 seconds after I left it it makes me mad. 

The internet just shuts off randomly, there is no set time, some times is goes on for hours without connecting and sometimes minutes. It is very frequent and it has nothing to do with logging off or hibernation because I've been on it most of the time when it just shuts off on me. I called so many people for help and their so stupid they dont know the problem. I saw that alot of problems were being solved on this site and I would please ask for your help.

Thanks,
slippery


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Slippery...please don't double post like this....it just confuses folks!
The active thread is here .


----------

